# Selbstaktualisierende Tabelle in Homepage einfügen...



## Peybro (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und will schon seit längerer Zeit diese Tabelle in meine Startseite bei Firefox einfügen. 
Sie soll sich dann auch immer wenn sich etwas auf der Originalseite ändert selbstständig aktualisieren.
Ich arbeite haupsächlich mit HTML, aber weiß dass es wahrscheinlich besser mit PHP o.Ä. hinhaut!

Weiß jemand von euch wie das zu bewerkstelligen ist?

Danke auf jeden Fall schonma'


----------



## threadi (12. Oktober 2011)

Bau sie per iframe ein und lade den Inhalt des iframes per JavaScript regelmäßig neu. Stichwort: window.setTimeout().


----------



## Peybro (13. Oktober 2011)

threadi hat gesagt.:


> Bau sie per iframe ein und lade den Inhalt des iframes per JavaScript regelmäßig neu. Stichwort: window.setTimeout().



Vielen Dank,
ich habe noch nach iframes geschaut und es so auch hingekriegt.
Die Selbstaktualisierung mit Java nicht, aber die Tabelle wird sowieso nur ein paar mal täglich aktualisiert, sodass es mir auch einmal reicht...


----------



## Frezl (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich schätze mal, dass sich die Tabelle nicht jede Sekunde ändern wird, dementsprechend reicht es, wenn die Seite bei einem Seitenaufruf neu eingebunden wird. Genau das hast du schon mit nem iFrame --> Problem gelöst 

Wenn du jedoch deine Startseite niemals neu lädst (warumauchimmerdudastunsolltest), will ich dir ans Herz legen: JavaScript != Java. Nicht, dass du nach dem falschen Begriff googlest! ;-)

Grüße,
Frezl


----------

